# Another "Find a comic" Thread



## ShadowBeatz (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey so I realize this is my first post. Way to start off huh? Anyway I was looking for a comic like Two Kinds. The whole drawn excellently great storyline deal. http://twokinds.keenspot.com/archive.php?p=1 I hope you've all read it because it is  certainly brilliant. Only downside is that it's not done yet :/


----------



## Glitchy Lycan (Feb 23, 2014)

i like the whole style of the comic, it has an interesting beginning and keeps me interested throughout  i hope there will be more pages soon! thanks for bringing this to my attention i love comics like this


----------

